# adaptation



## nanou07 (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
je vais accueillir un bébé de 3mois.
Son contrat en Ac:lundi/mardi/vend 8h-18h
                                 mercredi:ne vient pas
                                  jeudi:8h-13h
Je suis en vacances et donc à mon retour,je vais faire son adaptation le lundi 29aout.
La maman reprend son travail le jeudi 1er sept.
Est ce que je peux faire 1adapt de quelques heures lundi 29aout(ex:1h avec le parent+1h tout seul)/mardi 30aout(2h av 1bib)/mercredi 31aout:quelques heures avec sieste et le contrat débute le jeudi 1er sept.
Comme il vient le jeudi matin en contrat,cela pourrait convenir,a voir pour le petit?
Ma question: Comme le mercredi ne fait pas parti du contrat,puis je le faire venir quand meme en adaptation?
si oui,je le stipule sur le contrat
Et comme fait on pour la fiche de paie d'aout?:cours de cassation en incluant que le lundi/mardi/mercredi?
merci pour vos retours


----------



## abelia (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je fais comme vous 1h ou 2 h, puis une matinée avec un biberon et une après midi avec la sieste. Oui vous le préciser sur le contrat et faite le calcul de la cour de cassation pour le salaire  d'août.


----------



## kikine (6 Août 2022)

le jour du mercredi en adaptation sera a ajouter en hc vu que c'est un jour non prévu au contrat


----------



## Lijana (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour, oui vous pouvez faire des heures d'adaptation mercredi, ce serait des hc. et pour le salaire vous faite le calcul CC pour les heures ne pas faites + les hc de mercredi. normalement vous devraient noté sur le contrat les horaires d'adaptation


----------



## Lijana (6 Août 2022)

noter


----------



## abelia (6 Août 2022)

Alors perso pour quelques heures d'adaptation je ne prendrais pas en heures complémentaires pour le mercredi !


----------



## kikine (6 Août 2022)

"Alors perso pour quelques heures d'adaptation je ne prendrais pas en heures complémentaires pour le mercredi !"
les bidouillages hors convention gardez les pour vous... si vous voulez vous tirer une balle dans le pied c'est votre problème mais n'incitez pas les collègues a perdre de l'argent...


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Août 2022)

Abelia vous faites bien comme vous le voulez avec vos contrats mais ne donnez pas de tels conseils 🤔 si vous voulez faire cadeau d'heures libre à vous car sans doute gagnez vous bien votre vie ? mais pour certaines ici ce n'est pas le cas !!! ou alors de la vieille école "les pauvres PE on ne va pas les assassiner" j'en connais qui parlent comme vous et celles-là font du mal au métier et font passer les collègues pour des voleuses ... et puis c'est déjà donner de mauvaises habitudes aux futurs parents qui ne comprendront pas le jour où il y aura un HC de facturée vous comprenez mon raisonnement ? toute heure travaillée demande salaire ...


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Août 2022)

Mérite salaire et non demande oups !


----------



## Griselda (7 Août 2022)

Oui tu peux le faire mais à une condition: respecter ton Agrément. Si accueillir cet enfant en adaptation un mercredi ne te fait pas dépasser ta capacité d'accueil aucun problème. Je dirais même oui il faut le faire car la période d'adaptation est déjà courte (perso c'est sur 10 jours minimum et plutôt 2 semaines). Pour le salaire il faudra bien sur ajouter ces heures là à ton calcul. Tu peux l'indiquer au contrat.


----------



## chantal01 (12 Août 2022)

bonjour, 
le contrat ne commencera en aucun cas le 1er sept, mais le 1er jour d'adaptation soit le 29 aout et il faudra faire cassation du 1er au 28 et le mercredi 31 en H compl (c'est la convention adaptation ou pas), il y a des textes on les appliques dés le début sinon la convention ne sert à rien.
le choix de la période d'adaptation c'est entre les parents et vous et voir l'enfant, je propose (1 jour 1h, le 2em jours 2h le 3em avec  repas, le 4em avec repas et sieste le 4em en entier) mais ça peu être prolonger si besoin et pas du tout si le parent n'en vent pas, par contre jamais avec les parents (j'ai faut une fois je ferai plus), bonne journée


----------



## Merlu33 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour ici
je dirais comme griselda, la période d'adaptation est deja assez courte, si tu peux le mercredi fait le.
et tu mérites salaire même pour les heures d adaptationà, donc rajoute ca à ton calcule et fais toi payer.


----------

